# 3.0 vs 2.8 vs 2.6 tires?



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

I have Maxxis Chronicle 29x3.0 tires on my bike with i40 rims. I'm trying to help a buddy out building his bikepacking rig. I've told him i feel my 3.0 wide tires are a bit much for local rides (original intention was for desert riding but the pandemic has cut those plans for now) and the majority of bikepacking i/we intend to do together. I've suggested 29x2.6 might be a really nice target size. Maybe even 2.8. He has no idea what he wants lol

Does anybody have photos showing actual size difference between 3.0 and 2.8/2.6/etc? Just curious as I research his build. Thanks!

eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

It's going to be really hard to compare tire sizes like you're requesting, because no tire is true to size these days. There are some 2.6s that come in over 2.6 after theyre mounted and stretched, while some 2.8s never really measure up to a 2.8. I think you need to figure out what your buddies bike is going to be used for primarily. If it's going to be used for a lot of different things, I'd recommend 2.6s. I've had 29x3.0s before, but have been running 2.6s and I am pretty convinced that they are the best happy medium. Lots of choices right now too. 

Tires are so situational that it's wasted effort trying to figure out which tire you can use for everything in my opinion. If you're doing a sandy route, get 3.0s. If you're going singletrack heavy, go with 2.6s. Mostly gravel route, maybe a low tread 2.6 or smaller. You can never go wrong having a few different tires on hand, especially with the massive variation in bikepacking routes.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> It's going to be really hard to compare tire sizes like you're requesting, because no tire is true to size these days. There are some 2.6s that come in over 2.6 after theyre mounted and stretched, while some 2.8s never really measure up to a 2.8. I think you need to figure out what your buddies bike is going to be used for primarily. If it's going to be used for a lot of different things, I'd recommend 2.6s. I've had 29x3.0s before, but have been running 2.6s and I am pretty convinced that they are the best happy medium. Lots of choices right now too.
> 
> Tires are so situational that it's wasted effort trying to figure out which tire you can use for everything in my opinion. If you're doing a sandy route, get 3.0s. If you're going singletrack heavy, go with 2.6s. Mostly gravel route, maybe a low tread 2.6 or smaller. You can never go wrong having a few different tires on hand, especially with the massive variation in bikepacking routes.


mmm...

My 29x3.0 DHRII & 29x3.0 XR5 tyres measure up true to size.

Most confidence inspiring tyres on steep technical terrain I have.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok so 2 tires that you know of measure true to size... out of literally hundreds.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Ok so 2 tires that you know of measure true to size... out of literally hundreds.


My ole pre-addix 2.35 Magic Mary blew up truer than size stated... More like a 2.5 from other brands.

WTB tires blow up as stated... my 2.5 Vigilante is correct.

Michelin tires seem ok too.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue_4130 (Apr 16, 2017)

I would say 2.8 with a more "all terrain" tread pattern. I used to have 3.0 on my 27.5 hardtail but found them to be a bit too sluggish on trail rides, but I usually ride fast and do a lot of jumping/jibbing. I use 2.6 on it now as well as on my full suspension and think they are great. If I was doing long distance bike packing though, I would think some 2.8's would be the best as you could still use the pressure more to your advantage (air up on long flat sections, down on climbs with rocks/roots). Just have to keep your hand pump handy😁


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Rogue_4130 said:


> I would say 2.8 with a more "all terrain" tread pattern. I used to have 3.0 on my 27.5 hardtail but found them to be a bit too sluggish on trail rides, but I usually ride fast and do a lot of jumping/jibbing. I use 2.6 on it now as well as on my full suspension and think they are great. If I was doing long distance bike packing though, I would think some 2.8's would be the best as you could still use the pressure more to your advantage (air up on long flat sections, down on climbs with rocks/roots). Just have to keep your hand pump handy😁


The thought of pumping a 29x2.8 with a hand pump frightens the life out of me 😬🤣


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

targnik said:


> My ole pre-addix 2.35 Magic Mary blew up truer than size stated... More like a 2.5 from other brands.
> 
> WTB tires blow up as stated... my 2.5 Vigilante is correct.
> 
> ...


Feel free to read a bunch of the tire threads on this forum. They come in all over the place. I am not saying that there aren't tires out there that measure true to size, I am saying if you're trying to compare tires that are so close in range (like 2.8 to 3.0) then it's going to heavily depend on which tires you pick to compare. I remember when the Terrene McFly dropped, I got super excited and went to buy a pair at my LBS. The guys at the shop said they had mounted a pair up already, and advised against them because the 2.8s measured closer to a 2.5. On the flip side, I have ridden older Vittoria tires like the Goma that are marked 2.4 but measure over 2.5.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but just because the specific tires you've ridden measured fairly true doesn't mean they all do. My advice to OP is to at a bare minimum pick a couple specific tires to compare. Comparing a handful of 2.8s to a handful of 3.0s is going to be all over the board.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Is this friend an experienced mountain biker or are they coming in pretty fresh? I have a fat bike that I run with 3" tires in the summer as a MTB. The wide tires make riding technical rocky terrain so much easier. It's like hacking your skills up to another level. Sure, they are a bit slower, but when you've got a heavily loaded bikepacking bike and a whole day ahead of you, I'd take confidence over speed any day.

That said, as I got better at mountain biking I bought a mid travel mountain bike with 2.6" tires that shreds like crazy, and I love it.


----------



## Rogue_4130 (Apr 16, 2017)

crembz said:


> The thought of pumping a 29x2.8 with a hand pump frightens the life out of me 😬🤣


From flat-I would agree. But adding a few psi once in a while is not so bad, especially with a high volume hand pump.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I personally would get some 2.6 Maxxis Recons and be done with it. It's a great size and great all-around tire.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I would say for bike packing on gravel to easy single track a 2.5-2.6 tire would a great option.
I run Surly ET 2.5 on my Troll and ride mostly road and gravel. Love the setup.
Just my 2 cents.....

Maxxis have a tendency to measure smaller then the number they say they are.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

GKelley said:


> I personally would get some 2.6 Maxxis Recons and be done with it. It's a great size and great all-around tire.


I can't disagree with this. I love the 2.6 Rekon. Pretty much a great all around tire, fairly nimble, but still enough volume to float a little in the sand. Recently did an desert bikepack and they worked amazingly well when the sand appeared and my skinnier tired mates had to push. They are also great on hardpacked single track when I'm trail riding.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

lentamentalisk said:


> Is this friend an experienced mountain biker or are they coming in pretty fresh? I have a fat bike that I run with 3" tires in the summer as a MTB. The wide tires make riding technical rocky terrain so much easier. It's like hacking your skills up to another level. Sure, they are a bit slower, but when you've got a heavily loaded bikepacking bike and a whole day ahead of you, I'd take confidence over speed any day.
> 
> That said, as I got better at mountain biking I bought a mid travel mountain bike with 2.6" tires that shreds like crazy, and I love it.


He's not an experienced mountain biker. Heck, he's not even an experienced BIKER. But he did have a 27.5 hardtail with WTB 2.8 Rangers for about a year (hardly rode it). Now he wants something for bikepacking. 1-2 nighters, nothing extreme. He'll go with me. I think my 3.0 Chronicles on my rims at my pressures is overkill for him. I was just wondering if, "in general," are 2.8's even worth considering since they're so close to 3.0? Or might they just be a tad bit better for more uses with possibly less weight. Too many variables I'm sure.

SO many factors, i know. Sorry for the semi-lame question. I'm urging him to go 2.6. He doesn't know what he wants due to inexperience.

eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Tire "true width" is all over the place so I just stick with Bontrager Chupacabra/XR4 or Schwalbe Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph. 

I tend to go narrower on the rear. I run 2.8's or 3.0's up front with 2.6 or 2.4/2.25 rears, depending on which bike (some of mine do not have clearance for much above 2.6 in 27.5 and 2.4 in 29). 3.0's front and rear seems like overkill to me even if I could run them.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, honestly there is more variation in what you'll be dealing with than in the tire options out there. Basically anything will be fine. The only exception is if you're dealing with snow or sand, where a skinny tire will flat out NOT work, and a fat tire will be fine. If you're not on either of those surfaces, then you'll be fine, whatever you're riding. You may just have an easier time sometimes, and a harder time at others.


----------

